# Knoxville Zoo (DUW)



## StudentoftheReptile (May 1, 2012)

We went to the Knoxville Zoo in Tennessee during our honeymoon a few years ago. Enjoy the pics!























































now for the best part..._*turtles and tortoises!!!*_






























Then they have this really cool exhibit for various North American turtle species.


----------



## Neal (May 1, 2012)

Those look like some big star tortoises. How long would you say those females are?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 1, 2012)

Neal said:


> Those look like some big star tortoises. How long would you say those females are?



Easily 12-14" I'd say...this was about 3 years ago.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 1, 2012)

Wow those stars are ginormous!!! lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 4, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------

